# Portable XM unit not in stereo



## tasmithe (Jun 4, 2008)

I have discovered (based on a friend who got a Sirius OEM radio in his car) that my Pioneer XM tuner that broadcasts to my FM radio isn't passing a stereo signal. No wonder it seemed flat. I can't figure out what is causing this--of course I don't know the exact model name/number of the unit. I don't see anything on it that says. 

Anybody have any ideas. 

Tom


----------

